# Golfing In HH or Myrtle Beach



## Bianca1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello, Would appreciate any info on first trip to S. Carolina.  We're golfers so would love recommendation on where to request through RCI; area and specific resorts. Better to stay on the beach? Also, tips on favorite courses in the area. Thanks!


----------



## mecllap (Aug 20, 2011)

Both of those are mega-golf destinations-- do you have anything specific you're looking for in a course?  I haven't golfed there, but since they're both in the "flatlands" by the beach, there shouldn't be much worry about hills.

The character of HH and MB is very different -- HH pretty relaxed without as much "touristy" stuff -- and it's lovely.  MB is very "hustle-bustle" with a long strip of tourist traps (North MB maybe not so much).  

HH has a very strict sign code -- it can be hard to find things (arrive during the day to get your bearings).  MB is primarily a long strip.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 20, 2011)

mecllap said:


> Both of those are mega-golf destinations-- do you have anything specific you're looking for in a course?  I haven't golfed there, but since they're both in the "flatlands" by the beach, there shouldn't be much worry about hills.
> 
> The character of HH and MB is very different -- HH pretty relaxed without as much "touristy" stuff -- and it's lovely.  MB is very "hustle-bustle" with a long strip of tourist traps (North MB maybe not so much).
> 
> HH has a very strict sign code -- it can be hard to find things (arrive during the day to get your bearings).  MB is primarily a long strip.



The above post is very true. I can only add that MB does have more golf courses than HHI.


----------



## terden (Aug 20, 2011)

Bianca said:


> Hello, Would appreciate any info on first trip to S. Carolina.  We're golfers so would love recommendation on where to request through RCI; area and specific resorts. Better to stay on the beach? Also, tips on favorite courses in the area. Thanks!



I've stayed and played at both. The courses are very similar in both resorts. They are generally more inland than you would think and tend to be along canals rather than the ocean. There are actually only a couple of courses in each place that actually have holes on the ocean. They tend to be pricey, around $50-100 per round, but are generally very scenic and nice challenges. I prefer Hilton Head, just for the ambience of the place. Myrtle Beach seems more to be a typical beach town, while HHI seems more "genteel." If you are going to just play golf and sightsee, it doesn't matter if you are on the beach. For some reason, there seem to be more Myrtle Beach trades available in RCI than HHI. Just so you know, the high season golf prices are really September to November, when the weather is nice and the beach crowds have thinned. If you go to HHI, try to stay in one of the plantations, as they are much more relaxing than the typical high rise beachfront property. Whichever you go to, you will enjoy the golf!


----------



## janej (Aug 20, 2011)

Waterside by Spinnaker on HH provides golf privilege to owners and their guests.  We own a 2 bedroom unit that comes with 4 rounds of golf per day for cart fee only.  I think they no longer offer that to RCI exchange.   But you can find rental for very reasonable price.   Try direct exchange through TUG if you don't want to rent.  

There are other resorts that offer golf package.  But I don't know the details.


----------



## yumdrey (Aug 21, 2011)

janej is right, Waterside offers free golf and free tennis to owners.
Royal Dunes resort also offer free golf package to some owners. Royal Dunes resort has only 3BR units.
Golf course both resorts use is in Port Royal plantation. So Royal Dunes resort is closer to golf courses.


----------



## stevedmatt (Aug 21, 2011)

Waterside's free golf comes with a $37 per person cart fee, so not free, but still a pretty good deal.

For golf, I prefer Myrtle. There are many more courses of varying quality and cost as well as difficulty. For a family vacation, I prefer HHI. The golf there is very good, but discounts seemed a little harder to come by even if the off season for golf.


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 21, 2011)

Port O Call on Hilton Head also has a golf package; cart fees only at Shipyard which has 3 different courses (I think).  My husband really enjoys playing there...


----------

